# Doe still heavy after birth



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Lux gave birth to 9 pinkies starting around 11 am this morning. It's now 10:20 pm. They appeared gradually of course. There was only one at 11 am. I weighed the babies being the science nerd I am, and weighed Lux last. She's still 10g above her normal weight. I worry because I also weighed her mother and her grandmother after birth and they didn't retain weight after their litter. So I'm worried there are still babies in there. I guess there's no way to know...?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't worry a huge amount, a fair few of my does retain some weight after giving birth. Their baby weight.
One of my girls, Dove, went from 26g to 60g during he pregnancy and after giving birth to 15 bubs, weighed about 25g more than her start weight. (I cannot remember the exact weight but after giving birth, she never fell under 50g in weight.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, thank you! That helps a lot. I ran it by a breeder and she felt it was normal too. I worried because the mother and grandmother didn't have a single gram of baby weight left so she's a bit of an anomaly for me.

Dove sure gained a lot! Lux went from 29g to 50g+ (I'm not sure of the final amount as she gave birth shortly before the weighing time). Did she ever lose the weight? Just curious.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

All of mine except Xia have baby weight after giving birth. Xia never does because she gains bugger all (maybe 10g tops assuming you go from her lowest weight while with the male to the highest) and somehow pops out 7 bubs. 
Dove is actually a companion to a friends mouse now but I still get regular updates and she has yet to lose the "baby weight", still hasn't dropped below 50g


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Huh! Mice are incredibly interesting. I wonder if it's like people though. Some people gain a ton while pregnant, and lose it fast, and the other way around.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I weigh almost all of mine, and they retain 6g to 11g of extra weigh. If you don't feel (gently) any lumps, she's likely fine. If you do feel lumps, leave her alone for a day and see if she expells them.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I haven't felt her but I'll do that tonight!

I was thrown because my previous two does didn't retain a gram of extra weight after birth. But I'm breathing more easily now. Thank you!


----------

